# looking for ho custom slot track builder



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

hi i am trying to build a model city i want to have a race track i dontk now any thing about slot car building or track building. does any one know a company or a person who can build some thing like a datona layout with lights,garage area,pit,evry thing that they have now. if any one knows please get back to me thank you you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

toypark said:


> hi i am trying to build a model city i want to have a race track i dontk now any thing about slot car building or track building. does any one know a company or a person who can build some thing like a datona layout with lights,garage area,pit,evry thing that they have now. if any one knows please get back to me thank you you can e-mail me at [email protected]


We have built several layouts for racers/slotters in the Columbus, Ohio area.......but it is NOT cheap!

What and how far are you wanting to go with this?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

It depends on how much your willing to pay where you are and what you want to do with it.


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

hi i would like some thing like a datona but with lights and besides the track evry thing else they have like the garage and lights on it so it can be used at night. how much does a nice track go for? i live in nyc. i dont know much about slot cars but i would like a track i dont know how to wirer or do scinic stuff. thats why i think a custom one made by some one who nkows what they doing will be the best atleast i know it will work out well. can this be done what i want? or most people just do tracks?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Some thoughts -*

Look at model railroad books for ideas on landscaping - Look for a model railroad show in your area and go, talk to those guys about what your planning on doing. Ask about the products they use in their landscaping of their sets, (Most of those guys are hard core when it comes to building scenes and landscaping that scene). Ask if their going to do a seminar on landscaping. There is alot of crossover products that are used in Ho trains like buildings, gas stations, and the list goes on.


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*slot car custom track\layout*

hi i would like some thing like a datona but with lights and besides the track evry thing else they have like the garage and lights on it so it can be used at night. how much does a nice track go for? i live in nyc. i dont know much about slot cars but i would like a track i dont know how to wirer or do scinic stuff. thats why i think a custom one made by some one who nkows what they doing will be the best atleast i know it will work out well. can this be done what i want? or most people just do tracks?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I just moved my scale mile, 20 x 10, 4 lane super detailed layout 7 months ago. It was a huge task and required major disassembly and planning. And I only moved across town. Reconstruction was huge and is STILL not finished. It was difficult to move without damaging landscaped areas, and I moved it myself in a 26 foot moving truck.

Even if there was a person or firm that built custom, detailed HO slot car tracks, it's doubtful they would be in your immediate area. Additional issues like shipping, set up, and maintenance could complicate such a venture and cost you tons of money in labor if you didn't want to get involved in the construction/assembly. The closest thing you will find are the permanent, plain routed tracks for sale that are practically "turn-key" and shipping is expensive. Even Brad Bowman's custom routed tracks require assembly, and that is for plain old routed pieces without a table.

You could search eBay, but something of this nature would no doubt have shipping limits and would require the winning bidder to make delivery arrangements. It's like buying a pre-built train layout. Large, detailed, delicate and complicated. Not meant for commercial transportation.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Slott V said:


> It's like buying a pre-built train layout. Large, detailed, delicate and complicated.


................and not nearly as much fun as if you planned it all out and did it yourself I might add.


Mike


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

I could do that but you live in a different country here is a site were you can get very detailed instructions on building one. http://uk.geocities.com/slot_racing/trackbuild/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is from an e-mail I got from Brad Bowman http://www.bradstracks.com/ three years ago:

_The basic rate for an HO track is: $9 per linear foot, per lane. 
This price includes a bare BUT runable track mounted on a table with fold up legs and outer perimeter walls. The track is railed and wired. It has hook ups for the controllers and the power supply, but the controllers and the power supply are not included in that price. 
This price also includes a dead strip or magnetic reed switches for triggering a lap counting device (The lap counting device is not included in this price). 

So, say you want a 35 foot long circuit, 4 lane layout. The formula would be: 35 x 4 x 9= $1,260.00 

Or, I can build just the pre-railed track sections. (no table) These are large sections, 4’ to 8’ long that you can secure down to the table yourself. These sections have color coded "pigtail" wires that hang down under the track sections that you wire up yourself. 
The price for this option is $6 per linear foot, per lane. 

So, say you want 35 feet of 4 lane track sections. The formula would be: 35 x 4 x 6= $840.00 

Extras: 

To make a corner into a squeeze lane is $200.00 extra, per corner. 

Landscaping scenery is extra. Complete scenery (as per Champion Raceway) is $25.00 per square foot of table top. 

Partial landscaping will be negotiated. (e.g.: walls only, walls and curbs only, etc.) 

A non-operating pit lane: $100 extra. An operating pit lane for 1 lane only is $200 extra plus the price of the track footage (as described above). 

Instead of landscaping, I can cover the table with indoor/outdoor carpeting. Ask about pricing. 

Lap (only) counting units are $45 per lane. 

Computer racing programs are available. Ask 

Adjustable (6v-20v), 10 amp power supply units are $150.00. 
(Stock/unmodified cars require 1 amp per lane) 
(Slightly modified cars require 2 amps per lane) 
(Highly modified cars require 4 amps per lane) 

Basic controllers are $25.00 each. 
Pro-style controllers are $55.00 each. 

Wiring the table for brakes is extra, $40 per lane. 

Extremely banked corners (over 10 degrees) is extra. $200 per corner. 

Shipping and packaging is extra. About $300-$500 (48 states). _

'Doba


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

hi thank you for prices i will start puting money away i hope one day to have a layout the way my life looks it easyer said then done. i guess thats why it called dreams dreams and life is not usly the same as i have learned from the past


----------

